# Cruciate Rupture in Cats



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Last Night (okay more around 1am) 2 of my cats got into a knock down drag out fight tumbling down the stairs, well my younger cat Mercedes (she's like 20 months old) wouldn't walk on her rear leg, then she started limping on it, but is hardly putting it down. So this morning we went to visit my dad/Vet and she has a Torn Cruciate (EXTREMELY RARE in cats) I swear if it's rare, my cats get it....Munchie my meezer boy has had both patella's repaired. For now we are going to try conservative treatment and see how she does, but she may need surgery. UGH!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That totally sucks! Good thing your Dad's a vet.........................


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah man that sucks, I'm sorry you and your kitty have to deal with that!:frown:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've discovered that cats really are quite fragile wee things. 
I'm sorry your kitten is injured and really hope your Dad can fix her leg without the surgery. Poor little thing!


----------

